# Bernie Mac Trivia



## Lacorag (Nov 20, 2008)

Every episode of the now departed Bernie Mac show had him sitting in his Mantuary smoking a cigar and talking to the viewers as if narrating. Trivia question...... What was the brand of cigar that he smoked. ( hint ) they had a white label.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

Hmmm.... Montecristo?

edit- I should be more specific, Montecristo White.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Perdomo white label!

DO I win bragging rights?!?:chk


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

I've seen him smoking Lars Teetens, for the life of me I don't know why.


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

Davidoff Special "R".


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

The Saint said:


> I've seen him smoking Lars Teetens, for the life of me I don't know why.


Lars is an innovator! If it were not for him Acid's would never have come into existence!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Shervin said:


> Lars is an innovator! If it were not for him Acid's would never have come into existence!


The first cave man who did brain surgery with a sharpened stick and large rock was also an innovator. Sometimes innovation brings ... well ... acids.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

SeanGAR said:


> The first cave man who did brain surgery with a sharpened stick and large rock was also an innovator. Sometimes innovation brings ... well ... acids.


I over heard someone saying that Drew "borrowed" the concept of his line from Lars...


----------



## Lacorag (Nov 20, 2008)

LARAIDER said:


> Davidoff Special "R".


We Have A BINGO !!!!!!!! The winner !!!!!


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

I would like to thank the academy.


----------

